# howlers/locator calls



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

Need opinions on howler/locator calls for coyotes. Are there
any brands/models in particular that you would recommend?


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

I use a power howler made by E.L.K. inc. i like it a lot and am able to mimic about any coyote ive heard so far with it. by moving the band or even your mouth on the call you can get different pitches.this allows you to give a deep male howl and then follow it up with a young female howl or something like that. it doesnt take much practicing to get very good with it. you can pick it up and probly have it down pretty good within 15 or 20 minutes of practicing.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I am partial the Crit-R-Call Song Dog. I have one that I left as is, and another one I mounted in a Magaphone (actually a transmission funnel) for more range / volume.

I have tried several different howlers over the years and finally settled on the Crit-R-Call Song Dog. I think it is one of the easiest to blow howlers I have used, and produces the best sound.

Larry


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have to agree with SDHandgunner, the Crit-R-Call is a very, very good call. I use the standard call and it works. It will do everything that 3 or 4 call can do. Coyote barks, yelps, howls, cotton tail squalls, jack rabbit squalls, mouse squeaks, doe bauls, fawn bleets. It is a great call.
Deano


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I howl with my voice for a call in january to febuary. You probbably think i'm crazy but it's a sound they don't hear from ohter callers and it's what i have success with.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SDHandgunner

I also use the Critter Call Song Dog. I carry three. One set up for hurt pup, one to howl, and a third mounted in a good sized cow horn. I all open reed calls when predator hunting.


----------



## halligm (Jan 17, 2005)

the most realistic howler I've heard is the Dan Thompson, but that's just my opinion. I guess you have to try a few and see what sounds best for you.


----------

